# HorseCreek hunt 2014



## robert carter (Jun 16, 2014)

If no other hunt on the place conflicts we will hunt Oct 27-Nov-2. If the gun hunt is early we will hunt one week earlier. Best I can do till we find out for sure when they have the first gun hunt.If anybody knows speak up. 
  I will only be there Monday-Thursday noon due to work. hope some of ya`ll will get there early so we can hang out. RC


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in whenever the date might be, this is my favorite hunt of the year.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm really gonna try to get there this year.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 16, 2014)

I'll be there


----------



## JBranch (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in. I should be able to be there at least a few days early in the week.


----------



## brownitisdown (Jun 16, 2014)

I,ll be their had good time last year


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 16, 2014)

Michelle said she would really like to go. She said" they don't have any alligators, do they?"


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 16, 2014)

They don't bite if you don't get too close. I'd worry more about a timber rattler or cotton mouth than a silly little old gator.


----------



## chenryiv (Jun 16, 2014)

Putting it on the calendar right now!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 16, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> They don't bite if you don't get too close. I'd worry more about a timber rattler or cotton mouth than a silly little old gator.



BIG diamondback's!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 16, 2014)

Work last yr kept me away after making it for several years. Hope to make it.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 16, 2014)

I plan on being there.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 16, 2014)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## brownitisdown (Jun 17, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> Michelle said she would really like to go. She said" they don't have any alligators, do they?"



as long as she not swimming in the river she be ok


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 17, 2014)

I missed it last year, but had a great time the year before. I hope to make it this year if at all possible.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'll try to make it back this year. Took a job in Albany this Spring so its a bit of a further drive, but sure do enjoy hunting that place!


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jun 18, 2014)

This is a lot closer for me might be able to swing a few days but not a full week.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Aug 10, 2014)

Looks like Oct 25-Nov. 3


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 17, 2014)

Me and pop will be there.  It's always a good time and plenty of food will be cooked and served.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 17, 2014)

Jay, ribs?


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm in the process of planning my WMA deer hunts for this season and noticed that Horse Creek also has a small game hunt scheduled for dates, Oct 18-Nov 3. Not sure if this is a typo in the regulations but wanted to point it out.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 19, 2014)

Could be a typo. We been hunting this week for nearly ten years there.I`ll ask the warden when I see him next week. RC


----------



## beaulesye10 (Aug 22, 2014)

It also says in the Archery Deer hunting section October 25th - Nov 3. I don't think they would keep a group of men away who were crazy enough to chase critters with wooden bows.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 22, 2014)

I think Dennis ran onto some squirrel hunters last yr.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 22, 2014)

beaulesye10 said:


> It also says in the Archery Deer hunting section October 25th - Nov 3. I don't think they would keep a group of men away who were crazy enough to chase critters with wooden bows.



Hehe, I'm sure they wouldn't want to try that. My point was that your deer hunts could be disturbed by folks hunting wild hogs with small game weapons (firearms) or small game with dogs etc. I think they usually stagger the hunts to avoid such things.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 26, 2014)

Headed over this weekend to hunt HC. Been tied up with work and family and only got to be in the stand one morning. Looking forward to some swamp time. Hopefully RC has left me something to shoot at. I wanted to bump this up to remind everyone it ain't long till Oct 27.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 30, 2014)

What happened to this thread?  The posts skip from #5 to #26!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## robert carter (Sep 30, 2014)

Gonna be good this year. I even know where some pork is. The honey hole Dennis has is on fire. If I weren`t such a good fella I would get it bloody but I just can`t do it.
  I am planning about 3 days over there next week midweek if any of you rednecks want to show up.RC


----------



## Dennis (Sep 30, 2014)

I sure wish I knew which one your talking about. Go ahead swamper and get it bloody
I'm sure you showed it to me


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 30, 2014)

Hmmmm, I'm on vacation that week.


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 1, 2014)

Going to fun.....I've started gathering the necessities.......We plan on pulling up Wednesday morning.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 1, 2014)

I am off that whole week. I am gonna try to get there early as possible.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2014)

bam_bam said:


> I am off that whole week. I am gonna try to get there early as possible.



Mel going?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 1, 2014)

Do we need to bring some extra broadheads for you Dennis?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 1, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Do we need to bring some extra broadheads for you Dennis?



I've got some I told him he could have when he needed them. Just hope I don't forget where I put them if that time ever comes.


----------

